# Patio door ID help (pics)



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you check the hinges or the lock hardware, sometimes manufacturers, like Atrium, put their names on those items.
From the damage and the sagging, I would venture the door was not installed properly. This could include the opening of the door or just a lack of attachment of the frame to the header above.
Evaluate the door and frame and decide if you're going to replace both.
Take the top trim piece off to examine the space between the door frame and the rough opening to see what situation you have. You might have to install a load bearing header if this was not done the first time.
The door hardware will be proprietary. The lock hardware you have will be put on only one manufacturers' door.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Ron, forgot to mention that I did check all the hardware and the jams for any sign of a manufacturer. Even checked the top of the door. Only place I didn't check is the bottom if the door. Your comments regarding the hardware is helpful. Will check to see if there is a header, thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Was this door original to the house? If it was, the structure was installed correctly.
How old is the house?


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

The door was most likely installed in 2002 with the addition. The original house is much older. Wanted to mention that all the windows in the house are Anderson so i would like to think the doors are quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jelly said:


> The door was most likely installed in 2002 with the addition. The original house is much older. Wanted to mention that all the windows in the house are Anderson so i would like to think the doors are quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odd that the door isn't Andersen. An Andersen Frenchwood unit would have been around $3000.00 back then. Maybe that's the reason. 
You have two doors, correct? 
Did they use the 200 series or 400 series Andersen windows?
You can probably rule out Pella or Marvin doors. The 400 series would have cost more.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Odd that the door isn't Andersen. An Andersen Frenchwood unit would have been around $3000.00 back then. Maybe that's the reason.
> You have two doors, correct?
> Did they use the 200 series or 400 series Andersen windows?
> You can probably rule out Pella or Marvin doors. The 400 series would have cost more.


I actually have three sets of french doors. 
Based on the date on the Anderson windows, I determined the addition took place in 1994, not 2002 as originally thought and the windows don't have a tilt mechanism so I think they are 200 series.

Do you think the allen screws are for adjusting the frame? There are 3 running up each side and one on top in the middle.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

So just determined that they are WENCO doors. Not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jelly said:


> So just determined that they are WENCO doors. Not sure if that is good or bad.


Wenco is now part of the JELD-WEN family. A decent door and window company. Many issues with doors and windows have more to do with the installation process then the door quality. I've pulled out quite a few high quality doors that were incorrectly installed. Both by contractors and homeowners.
If parts are available, you'll get them through JELD-WEN.
The older Andersen windows were called Narrowline. There were no series numbers until they started the 200 and 400 series along with other lines like the, "Woodwright" series not sold to the public , only through trained contractors.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you. Do you have any idea if the allen screws have anything to do with adjusting plumb or are they just used for installing?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jelly said:


> Thank you. Do you have any idea if the allen screws have anything to do with adjusting plumb or are they just used for installing?


If there is a hex screw at each hinge, it's probably an adjustment screw. Andersen Frenchwood doors have the adjustment on the each hinge. Try going to the JELD-WEN site, they might have manuals for the door. Sometimes third parties will have manuals as well. Some free, some at a cost.


----------

